# Ever had a dream involving someone from these forums?



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Ha ha ha weird thread, I was just wondering seeing as I did today. Nothing creepy mind you, at one point I was working somewhere really shitty, it was like Canadian Tire or Wal-Mart or something and Silibus was there. I remember I was acting like a huge douche bag and he was being remarkably tolerant of it which I thought was quite commendable. Other people were the unloading trucks and we were just moving the pallets of product out behind the building for some reason, also the store was in the middle of nowhere, like just a giant empty field right to the horizon. Kinda went sideways after that as my dreams always do, I just thought it was weird that someone from here cropped up in it. Any of you had something similar?

Also I hope that doesn't creep you out Silibus  :V .


----------



## Kume (Nov 2, 2008)

I have. Not going to say who or what, but I have before.


----------



## Takun (Nov 2, 2008)

Well obvious one is Easog....and Jeral has been in my dreams and Clafier was name dropped by someone...I have weird dreams when I can remember them.... >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Ha ha ha weird thread, I was just wondering seeing as I did today. Nothing creepy mind you, at one point I was working somewhere really shitty, it was like Canadian Tire or Wal-Mart or something and Silibus was there. I remember I was acting like a huge douche bag and he was being remarkably tolerant of it which I thought was quite commendable. Other people were the unloading trucks and we were just moving the pallets of product out behind the building for some reason, also the store was in the middle of nowhere, like just a giant empty field right to the horizon. Kinda went sideways after that as my dreams always do, I just thought it was weird that someone from here cropped up in it. Any of you had something similar?
> 
> Also I hope that doesn't creep you out Silibus :V .


It isnt, its kinda flattering (in its own weird way). Irony is that im trying to get a job at Walmart.

I had a dream last night where I was cuddling with a very special wolf. (*Hanazawa!! <3*) And woke with my pillow in my arms.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

I've had lots of dreams involving people from a ROC site I frequent. But I've known those people for 'bout 7 years...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It isnt, its kinda flattering (in its own weird way). Irony is that im trying to get a job at Walmart.



Then maybe this is a positive omen :] , I worked there unloading trucks for a few months, it's not too bad, I've certainly had worse jobs. what are you going to do there?


----------



## Huey (Nov 2, 2008)

Of course!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It isnt, its kinda flattering (in its own weird way). Irony is that im trying to get a job at Walmart.



An omen?

EDIT: Whitenoise get outta my head!


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

Last night I dreamed / thought (half asleep) about posting on the forums. Probably something to do with the Nyquil...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I had a dream last night where I was cuddling with a very special wolf. (She knows who she is~) And woke with my pillow in my arms.



Awww, that's cute :] .


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, I'm totally trying to get a job at Walmart, too =D I'm planning on being a cashier. Manage said she'll give me a call sometime =3


----------



## Takun (Nov 2, 2008)

Huey said:


> Of course!


 
It was me wasn't it, dood?


Nargle said:


> Hey, I'm totally trying to get a job at Walmart, too =D I'm planning on being a cashier. Manage said she'll give me a call sometime =3


 
You've been saying that forever :C

ps. My laptop commited suicide sorry I can'ts get on msn :/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Then maybe this is a positive omen :] , I worked there unloading trucks for a few months, it's not too bad, I've certainly had worse jobs. what are you going to do there?


Im trying to get a temp job there, just until I leave for basic in January. Ive applied for a job there twice in the past, and again about 2 weeks ago. I might have a better chance somewhere else. Getting a job here is nearly impossible.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 2, 2008)

My dreams generally involve myself, but I have a feeling that isn't the type of "person from these forums" you were looking for.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Hey, I'm totally trying to get a job at Walmart, too =D I'm planning on being a cashier. Manage said she'll give me a call sometime =3



"Shudders" I could never work with the public, I hate customers way too much. I like a physical job where I don't have to talk to anyone, also like operating heavy machinery for some reason, it's weird because I hate driving.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im trying to get a temp job there, just until I leave for basic in January. Ive applied for a job there twice in the past, and again about 2 weeks ago. I might have a better chance somewhere else. Getting a job here is nearly impossible.



Will it be your first job?


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 2, 2008)

I believe I have if having a dream that involves posting on here counts.


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 2, 2008)

Eww. No. If I had a dream about some one from these forums I'd drink bleach.

Okay well more bleach.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 2, 2008)

Takumi, of course. And one time David made a cameo briefly.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Will it be your first job?


Yes. Ive applied for walmart, dominoes pizza, h.e.b., gamecrazy, hollywood video, applebees, and subway. Subway pissed me off when they turned me down because I was 17.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yes. Ive applied for walmart, dominoes pizza, h.e.b., gamecrazy, hollywood video, applebees, and subway. Subway pissed me off when they turned me down because I was 17.



I had to apply at about thirty places before I got my first job, it's really tough when no one sets it up for you, employers don't like to take chances. I'm sure you'll find something though :] .


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep.  Once or twice.  Of course I chat with the ones I have dreamt about.  Though, there is one I would like to dream about.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You've been saying that forever :C



Yah, well they're slow pokey over there at walmart =(



Takumi_L said:


> ps. My laptop commited suicide sorry I can'ts get on msn :/



D=! Oh wells, I should go to sleep anyways instead of staying up all night chatting X3



Whitenoise said:


> "Shudders" I could never work with the public, I hate customers way too much. I like a physical job where I don't have to talk to anyone, also like operating heavy machinery for some reason, it's weird because I hate driving.



I'm good with people, actually =D I mean... I don't really have a lot of patience for them, ESPECIALLY if they have kids, and I get stressed out by lots of people.. but I'm really good at acting cheerful XD And I'm too weak for any sort of "physical" job, so I suppose it'll have to do =3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 3, 2008)

I've had a few dreams involving the forums, but they've always been me actually viewing the forums and since I sorta walk on the border of lucidity in any dream where I have to try to read text, what'll happen is my mind will make a users avatar read what the user has posted. But my mind will associate the user with their avatar in the dream since honestly, that's exactly what it does in the real world.

And no, I can't say who and what it was about, because butthurt and bannings would probably ensue because certain staff are so God damned highstrung and egocentric that I KNOW they'd take it personally, even if it was just a dream.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 3, 2008)

I've dreampt of one person on here many times, so yes.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

Clafier said:


> I've dreampt of one person on here many times, so yes.


Rilvor right? ^_^


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a few last night and the day before, I really don't want to get into it though. lol


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a dream with Grimfang in it once.

That's all I've got.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I had a few last night and the day before, I really don't want to get into it though. lol


Spill it or I will.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Spill it or I will.



You were in it but that's all I'll say.


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 3, 2008)

Me? Are you kidding? You guys inhabit my dreams.

For example, last night it was the time warp from RHPS. Kitten was the bloke in the office, and me, ramsay, midi, silibus, superswede and kidsun were the transvestite dancers. It was really weird.

I've had loads. Most of them involve music, to be honest. Musicals *shudders*

I've been sacrificed by midi, raped by lonelyfox (dont ask. Please)


----------



## yak (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a dream of ninja visiting FA:U that'd have a lot of people from these boards, walking around unknown among the people that I know, and grinning, feeling content.

Oh, and bitchslapping Dragoneer at some point. Yup, that was definitely a part of that same dream.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't dreamed of anyone on these boards yet. Sorry


----------



## Kume (Nov 3, 2008)

I just had one last night. And believe it or not, it was a wonderful dream about me and my "better half", and Silibus was in it.

I was with Silibus, setting up our new appartment, and good ol' Nekofox walks in for some reason, and starts to help unpack. It takes like 5 minutes to get everything straightened out, and then Neko leaves, and Silibus goes to lay down. Im sitting on the couch, and I hear a knock at the door. Guess whos on the other side?

Silibus, asking for me to go wake my mate up. At that point I was confused.I went into the back room to see him laying on the bed, lookin all cute and whatnot. So I woke him up and told him that Silibus was at the door. He gets up, and takes an envelope from him and comes back into the bedroom. 

I ask him what is in the envelope, and he says that they are our vows, he sent them away to have something done to them, I dont remember exactly what it was... But at that point, I was like "Vows?? Im scared to get married!" And he just laughed and said "Well, its a good thing we are already" and showed me his ring.

I tackled and tickled him, and just cuddled up with him. I felt so warm and cozy......but I didnt wake up to see his face, just to see my wall :/

I almost cried at that point lol


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2008)

I dreamed about the boards. It was hazy though.

Oh, now I remember, it involved me meeting szopaw IRL and he turns out to actually be a piece of...chocolate...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

I dreamt, that there was a huge fight over the forums, and my computer blew up. ^_^;

I woke after the explosion.

Falling back asleep, I deamt of my face being buried somewhere on Hana. (I cant remember exactly) I just so disappointing to keep waking up to pillows.


----------



## Blondi (Nov 3, 2008)

Once I have dreamed Silibus and Marodi, but I cant remember what it was.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2008)

IMO, if you're having dreams about people from the internet, you should probably step back and take a good hard look at your life.

(That said, my dream about Grim took place while he was in New Mexico.)



Jonnaius said:


> kidsun [. . .] transvestite dancer



Heh.



Shenzi said:


> I dreamed about the boards. It was hazy though.
> 
> Oh, now I remember, it involved me meeting szopaw IRL and he turns out to actually be a piece of...chocolate...



Sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 3, 2008)

Next time I have a wet dream, I'll know that David was in it at some point.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 3, 2008)

I've dreamt of a few people from here, mostly that they come over to Belfast and then some big spy thing goes one. Weird.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 3, 2008)

Erm no, none but i never dream and if it is the unlikely event that i dream about something, i would be annoyed if i had a dream about somebody on these forums.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 3, 2008)

Good timing with the thread. I've never had a dream like that before, but a few days ago I did. It was someone from the forums, but had nothing at all to do with them or the internet or anything. Just as well, I hate dreams that involve reading or writing something, it never makes any sense and the dream seems to go on forever and ever because I never remember what I'm reading/writing long enough for me to finish it. Those are the kind of dreams where I end up randomly sleeping in really late the next day and wake up totally exhausted..... weird


----------



## bane233 (Nov 3, 2008)

once......


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

My dream invaders include: Jonnaius, Ramsay, David, Kume, Silibus, LonelyFox, HackFox, Takumi_L and Azure.

Most of the people I was just hanging out with. David and Azure, surprisingly, turned out to be the nicest people ever face to face. I was hanging out with HackFox at an amusement park and he started pimping. LonelyFox, Silibus and Jonnaius I was just hanging out with (individually, not all at once). Takumi_L, I was having a jam session with, which was awesome. Kume I was curling up and cuddling with, and Ramsay and I went to a concert together.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2008)

There are a lot of people dreaming about Silibus =O


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

the things one dreams about in a Nyquil haze...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> David and Azure, surprisingly, turned out to be the nicest people ever face to face.



Heh.



Nargle said:


> There are a lot of people dreaming about Silibus =O



Which is weird considering that the fag's only been here like a month and a half.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm glad no ones dreaming shit about me, it seem a bit weird to have people dream about you when you never really met.


----------



## Takun (Nov 3, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> My dream invaders include: Jonnaius, Ramsay, David, Kume, Silibus, LonelyFox, HackFox, Takumi_L and Azure.
> 
> Most of the people I was just hanging out with. David and Azure, surprisingly, turned out to be the nicest people ever face to face. I was hanging out with HackFox at an amusement park and he started pimping. LonelyFox, Silibus and Jonnaius I was just hanging out with (individually, not all at once). Takumi_L, I was having a jam session with, which was awesome. Kume I was curling up and cuddling with, and Ramsay and I went to a concert together.



Yay I was in more than just Easog's sexy normal dreams.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Which is weird considering that the fag's only been here like a month and a half.


Hey, Im no cigarette.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2008)

Never had a dream with any of you yahoos in it.

...I wonder why? I mean, I've had dreams that have involved people from so many different parts of my life... my brother, my mother, my mother's boyfriend, some of my guildmates from various MMOs, my therapist, my grandmother *shudder*, Bill Gates, and so on... you'd think that one of you people would come into play in at least some strange Internet-based nightmare (which I've had).


----------



## Takun (Nov 3, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Never had a dream with any of you yahoos in it.
> 
> ...I wonder why? I mean, I've had dreams that have involved people from so many different parts of my life... my brother, my mother, my mother's boyfriend, some of my guildmates from various MMOs, my therapist, my grandmother *shudder*, Bill Gates, and so on... you'd think that one of you people would come into play in at least some strange Internet-based nightmare (which I've had).



Congrats fag, you're getting a special Takumi surprise buttsecks dream tonight.

ENJOY!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Congrats fag, you're getting a special Takumi surprise buttsecks dream tonight.
> 
> ENJOY!



Oh goody.  Waking up in a cold sweat screaming BACK OFF, FTW.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 3, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Congrats fag, you're getting a special Takumi surprise buttsecks dream tonight.
> 
> ENJOY!


I've had my share of those =D


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, only one person and thats all I'm gonna say. xP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Yes, only one person and thats all I'm gonna say. xP


I think I know.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 3, 2008)

Midi and Silibus's avatars together...best dream evar. o,o


----------



## Lukar (Nov 3, 2008)

I've dreamt of one person from here. (Not sayin' who.) xD I ain't sayin' what happened(Although I think I have in the past...), but yeah, I dreamed of him, lol.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

no... but i probably will... my dreams are all fscked up like that...


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

Dear God NO.  NOT ANOTHER NECRO. ZOMBIES WALK AMONG US.  That said, also no.  If I dreamt of you people, I'd probably kill myself.  You're not interesting enough for my dreams.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

Not really. I've thought of people, and I remember once when I had to talk to someone in the morning, I kept snoozing and dreaming about talking on MSN. Its amazing how many ways to deal with that situation I dreamt of, only to not be able to use them >_<
But yeah, I've thought of people from the forums before and after my sleep (like literally right before and right after), and probably dreamed about them too, but can't remember. Two examples are NekoFox08 a while ago, and Psudowolf last night. ^_^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

I had a nightmare about David's creepy love letter to me. ):

Also Tycho melted someone's penis off.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I had a nightmare about David's creepy love letter to me. ):



wat


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

That's what I said.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Details.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

Ive had dreams about Hanazawa, Nekofox08, Kume, Pheonix, and David.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

"My Dearest Perverted Impact ,

How are you? It's been too long ... there hasn't been a day gone by where I haven't dreamt of your radiant face, Your lustrous eyes or.......
your lovely skin.Oh, How brilliant the joy I feel when I hear your name echo through my mind, Perverted Impact ......Perverted Impact ........Perverted Impact .....!What could this feeling be other than love?My daring ... the only wish I have is that may one day meet face to face.Only then will our lips touch in one bittersweet explosion of sensuality ... The moment I have longingly dreamt of for months Perverted Impact, Only you can ful fill this request of mine.What do you say? My heart aches for you and only you alone....please be with me!I just want cuddle away at your manly body.... I just want you to love me like you've never loved anyone before!I want you to hold me and never let go... Perverted Impact , I love you forever  

Always yours,
David"
):


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 27, 2008)

Most of my dreams tend to involve axes and guns at the moment : /


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 27, 2008)

I had a dream we had a war...it was over some disagreement and I lead the Furry Rebelion aginst the scalies separatist movement it wuz a load of lolz


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> "My Dearest Perverted Impact ,
> 
> How are you? It's been too long ... there hasn't been a day gone by where I haven't dreamt of your radiant face, Your lustrous eyes or.......
> your lovely skin.Oh, How brilliant the joy I feel when I hear your name echo through my mind, Perverted Impact ......Perverted Impact ........Perverted Impact .....!What could this feeling be other than love?My daring ... the only wish I have is that may one day meet face to face.Only then will our lips touch in one bittersweet explosion of sensuality ... The moment I have longingly dreamt of for months Perverted Impact, Only you can ful fill this request of mine.What do you say? My heart aches for you and only you alone....please be with me!I just want cuddle away at your manly body.... I just want you to love me like you've never loved anyone before!I want you to hold me and never let go... Perverted Impact , I love you forever
> ...


You remembered all of that? You must have some really good memory.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> "My Dearest Perverted Impact ,
> 
> How are you? It's been too long ... there hasn't been a day gone by where I haven't dreamt of your radiant face, Your lustrous eyes or.......
> your lovely skin.Oh, How brilliant the joy I feel when I hear your name echo through my mind, Perverted Impact ......Perverted Impact ........Perverted Impact .....!What could this feeling be other than love?My daring ... the only wish I have is that may one day meet face to face.Only then will our lips touch in one bittersweet explosion of sensuality ... The moment I have longingly dreamt of for months Perverted Impact, Only you can ful fill this request of mine.What do you say? My heart aches for you and only you alone....please be with me!I just want cuddle away at your manly body.... I just want you to love me like you've never loved anyone before!I want you to hold me and never let go... Perverted Impact , I love you forever
> ...



So gay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

That's why I said "it's my nightmare".


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Whatever, faggot.

You know you woke up the next morning with sticky thighs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2008)

Butthurt.

Naw man, I didn't have sticky thighs.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2008)

The dream police, they live inside of my head.
The dream police, they come to me in my bed.
The dream police, theyre coming to arrest me, oh no.

You know that talk is cheap, and those rumors aint nice.
And when I fall asleep I dont think Ill survive the night, the night.

cause theyre waiting for me.
Theyre looking for me.
Evry single night theyre driving me insane.
Those men inside my brain.

The dream police, they live inside of my head.
(live inside of my head.)
The dream police, they come to me in my bed.
(come to me in my bed.)
The dream police, theyre coming to arrest me, oh no.

Well, I cant tell lies, cause theyre listening to me.
And when I fall asleep, bet theyre spying on me tonight, tonight.

cause theyre waiting for me.
Theyre looking for me.
Evry single night theyre driving me insane.
Those men inside my brain.

I try to sleep, theyre wide awake, they wont leave me alone.
They dont get paid to take vacations, or let me alone.
They spy on me, I try to hide, they wont let me alone.
They persecute me, theyre the judge and jury all in one.

cause theyre waiting for me.
Theyre looking for me.
Evry single night theyre driving me insane.
Those men inside my brain.

The dream police, they live inside of my head.
The dream police, they come to me in my bed.
The dream police, theyre coming to arrest me.

I was gonna tamper with the lyrics to make a furry version, but quite frankly I'm not creative enough.  Besides, it would be a one shot gag.


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Whatever, faggot.
> 
> You know you woke up the next morning with sticky thighs.


You make my thighs stick baby.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

I did have another one where someone from these forums was present, honestly I can't remember who it was though  , the only part I vividly remember is the part where I overdosed on amphetamines.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Since this thread was necro'd, I had a really creepy dream where I was walking through a dark, foggy field and there was this creepy bird that kept following me and watching me...may or may not have been Whitenoise. o,o


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

When I was lulzbait I had dreams of being neglected, insulted and that such, by users here.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 27, 2008)

*Tee-hee*

Yes. I'd rather not say who.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

bozzles said:


> *Tee-hee*
> 
> Yes. I'd rather not say who.


 It was me, wasn't it? We all know it was. It's 'cause I'm so sexy and awesome.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> It was me, wasn't it? We all know it was. It's 'cause I'm so sexy and awesome.


You fucking know it.

Mrow.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

bozzles said:


> You fucking know it.
> 
> Mrow.


 Bow Chicka Bow Wow...


----------



## bozzles (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Bow Chicka Bow Wow...


Mmmmmm....


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Mmmmmm....


 You like that, huh?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> You like that, huh?


Don't stop.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

*sprays thread with water can*


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Don't stop.


 


Shenzi said:


> *sprays thread with water can*


 Aaah! ITS COLD AND WET!


----------



## X (Nov 27, 2008)

yes actually, i dreamed that i met midi somewhere in England. i think it involved vandalism, but i can't remember it that well. >_>
[edit:] update, it involved alcohol bottles and a school. and later passing out in a field.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> yes actually, i dreamed that i met midi somewhere in England. *i think it involved vandalism*, but i can't remember it that well. >_>


 Probably. Nyaw... I'm jealous. I want to meet Midi in _my_ dreams... T_T


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

my dreams tend to be premonition dreams... so if i had a dream with someone form FA in it... i would be freaked the fuck out... or intrigued... or wake up with morning wood... depends on who... so i try to keep my dreams away (i have partially succeed in getting rid of my dreams) so far, no dreams about you all... or about winning lottery numbers... isn't life a bitch?

p.s.Perverted Impact's icon looks awesome... i wish i could draw like that...


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 27, 2008)

I wish. I've wanted to have 'furry' dreams for a while now. Of course, I don't think they'd be about someone on this forum, but if they are, so be it. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

Easog said:


> Since this thread was necro'd, I had a really creepy dream where I was walking through a dark, foggy field and there was this creepy bird that kept following me and watching me...may or may not have been Whitenoise. o,o



Maybe you're subconscious is trying to tell you something Easog...

 .


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> *sprays thread with water can*



*frowns and shakes his finger at Shenzi*

*gives Shenzi a flamethrower*

That's how you're supposed to do it.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

One word: No.
Two words: Hell no.
Three words: What the hell?
Four words: This thread is wrong.
Five words: Obviously, reality doesn't exist here.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

If anyone's dreamed about _meee_ you can tell me... 

I promise not to get creeped out.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2008)

hehe, no i didnt^^
i love hanging out at online communities but that never happened yet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> You make my thighs stick baby.


GG, Why do I find this funny?


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 28, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Probably. Nyaw... I'm jealous. I want to meet Midi in _my_ dreams... T_T


I feel so loved.


half-witted fur said:


> yes actually, i dreamed that i met midi somewhere in England. i think it involved vandalism, but i can't remember it that well. >_>


Well my friends and I do like to hop the fence of local elementary schools, get drunk and camp in their foresty bits (most have a little wooded bit to look like they let their kids have outdoor classes) when school's not in session. If it was that kind of vandalism, sure.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes I have... I'm not mentioning any names though. X3


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 28, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Yes I have... I'm not mentioning any names though. X3


That wasn't a dream, you silly stud. <3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> GG, Why do I find this funny?



Your signature pic

Is there more

I need it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

No jipjop falco for David! ):<


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Pretty please?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

No.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll be your best friend


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

Isn't jipjop falco _just_ sexy?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Falco is sexy

.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

So why do you want my signature again?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Is there more to that image, or is that all of it?  If there's more, that's what I want.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

Nope, But I'm going to get more.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

I have dreams about David M. Awesome allll the time.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Who doesn't?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who doesn't?


Do you have dreams about yourself?


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

last night i had one, i don't know who it was, it might have been skittle. i remember that whoever it was was around 5ft tall, was extremely light, skinny, and the face was kinda feminine. oh, and blondish hair.
it was nothing "dirty" or anything, i think we hugged and that was it.


when i was in the dream i thought it was my sister (lol) it was hilarious because i don't have a sister.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> last night i had one, i dont know who it was, it might have been skittle. i remember that whoever it was was around 5ft tall, was extremely light, and the face was kinda feminine.


Me.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

I had a dream that I created a camera that shoots out a bullet, and I kinda... "shoot" a certain furry I can recall on these forums 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Do you have dreams about yourself?



Who else would I have them about?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who else would I have them about?


Dr. Who?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm actually fairly certain that I've had a dream about Neko... don't remember anything about it, though.

Sorry if that's sort of creepy... :/


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Dr. Who?



Actually just the other night I had a dream that I was the Doctor. 8D

It was great.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I'm actually fairly certain that I've had a dream about Neko... don't remember anything about it, though.
> 
> Sorry if that's sort of creepy... :/


if it has anything to do with sex... I've had worse :3



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Actually just the other night I had a dream that I was the Doctor. 8D
> 
> It was great


 I dream that I have a british accent... sucks being almost completely british, with no god damn accent >:\


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Actually just the other night I had a dream that I was the Doctor. 8D
> 
> It was great.



Did it involve Viktor?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

I've had 3 to this day, it's weird but dreams are just your brain compiling everything that happened the past couple of weeks and when you're here everyday it's bound to happen.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Did it involve Viktor?



Who cares about Viktor


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who cares about Viktor



D:

I now hate you.

I hope you're happy.

<3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 28, 2008)

I like Viktor >:


----------



## X (Nov 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> last night i had one, i don't know who it was, it might have been skittle. i remember that whoever it was was around 5ft tall, was extremely light, skinny, and the face was kinda feminine. oh, and blondish hair.
> it was nothing "dirty" or anything, i think we hugged and that was it.
> 
> 
> when i was in the dream i thought it was my sister (lol) it was hilarious because i don't have a sister.



i think thats all of it now.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Well yeah, the answer to that question was "Everyone."  Duh.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well yeah, the answer to that question was "Everyone."  Duh.



Ah. 

Misunderstanding, I take my hate back... Unless you want to keep it.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Ah.
> 
> Misunderstanding, I take my hate back... Unless you want to keep it.



I can has angry sex?


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I can has angry sex?


Yes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


>


 I could upload some that's if I get any....


David M. Awesome said:


> Who doesn't?


Doujin jipjop Falco.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I could upload some that's if I get any....
> 
> Doujin jipjop Falco.



D:<


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> D:<


you know... I wish fur affinity had a search bar that you can type in any certain tag you wanted, instead of those lame-ass categories they give you T.T

then all I'd have to do is type starfox, and I'm set for the day =3


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I can has angry sex?



Sure.

Only if you cosplay as Doctor Who though.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you know... I wish fur affinity had a search bar that you can type in any certain tag you wanted, instead of those lame-ass categories they give you T.T
> 
> then all I'd have to do is type starfox, and I'm set for the day =3



Aww hellz yeeeeaaaaah


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Sure.
> 
> Only if you cosplay as Doctor Who though.


Dude, you can't do that. I already got dibs.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Now now, there's enough for everyone.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Now now, there's enough for everyone.


I get to go first, though. Because I called it first.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

I can think of some people that have dibs before you


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I can think of some people that have dibs before you


No you can't. Name one.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Arc


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Arc


 Terry and Blue Mary are weep'n. )':


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Terry and Blue Mary are weep'n. )':



They aren't real


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

They would if they were. ):


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> They would if they were. ):



If they were I wouldn't be here talking to you right now because I would be far too busy having sex with them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

And not Mai? O:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> And not Mai? O:



Mai is a whore.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

But her voice is hilarious and she talks fast.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> But her voice is hilarious and she talks fast.



Still a whore.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

I would still hit that.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I would still hit that.



Whatever, faggot.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you know... I wish fur affinity had a search bar that you can type in any certain tag you wanted, instead of those lame-ass categories they give you T.T
> 
> then all I'd have to do is type starfox, and I'm set for the day =3



ditto...


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

I have dreams about myself every night.

Wet dreams.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

it's hard to dream when you're up all night posting to FA...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I have dreams about myself every night.
> 
> Wet dreams.


narcissistic nympho? 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I have dreams about myself every night.
> 
> Wet dreams.



You wet yourself because they are terrifying nightmares.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You wet yourself because they are terrifying nightmares.


No.

Actually, every morning, I wake up waste deep in semen.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> No.
> 
> Actually, every morning, I wake up waste deep in semen.



I don't think that all of it is yours.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> No.
> 
> Actually, every morning, I wake up waste deep in semen.



just finished eating some Thanksgiving leftovers... not somthing i wanted in my mind at the time... LATER... maybe... now, no


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> just finished eating some Thanksgiving leftovers... not somthing i wanted in my mind at the time... LATER... maybe... now, no


One time I woke up and it was up to my neck. I had to swim around in it to find my door.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

bozzles said:


> One time I woke up and it was up to my neck. I had to swim around in it to find my door.


  sounds like you need a sump pump in ur room... and a wet/dry shop vac.


----------



## X (Dec 16, 2008)

last night, i had a dream involving a camping trip, midi, ramsay, silibus, and neko.
i think it was somewhere in Iowa, and we were waiting for a convention, and ended up staying in a large tow behind camper, and yes, there were fursuits hanging in the back closet.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

My most recent dream didnt have anyone here in it.

I was sitting next to some train tracks with my feet hanging over a drainage ditch. I girl came out of nowhere and started talking about her past, saying how she used to count the trains that passed by with her brother. (Or some friend, I forgot) I sat there listening to her story then I heard a train. When I turned around, I woke up.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

If I ever had a dream about any of you, I would shoot myself.

...

Unless it's a dream about LemurBoi.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

^Your joking, right?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ^Your joking, right?


 
Then who should I want to dream about?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Then who should I want to dream about?


Depends who you like. You cannot always control what you dream about, or who you dream about.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Depends who you like. You cannot always control what you dream about, or who you dream about.


 
That sucks. I'm really afraid I'll dream of you guys...


----------



## X (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> That sucks. I'm really afraid I'll dream of you guys...



why?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> why?


 
Many, many reasons.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, yes...And I'm guessing you know who about, and it was us walking about the Milton Keynes shopping centre, hand-in-hand and walking past the big oak tree that's over 400 years old, getting a cup of coffee from Starbucks...Then I heard my mum calling angrily at me, since she works near there...That's when I was rudely woken by my mum's hand poking me in an attempt to wake me up. That's all I remember.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Many, many reasons.



Have you noticed how you seem to be talking to people on the forum, but have no recollection of actually typing anything? It's because you're dreaming about us right now!




Ren-Raku said:


> Well, yes...And I'm guessing you know who about, and it was us walking about the Milton Keynes shopping centre, hand-in-hand and walking past the big oak tree that's over 400 years old, getting a cup of coffee from Starbucks...Then I heard my mum calling angrily at me, since she works near there...That's when I was rudely woken by my mum's hand poking me in an attempt to wake me up. That's all I remember.



Damn poking


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Have you noticed how you seem to be talking to people on the forum, but have no recollection of actually typing anything? *It's because you're dreaming about us right now*!


 
That sucks... hard.

edit: holy cow, I have an attachment?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Damn poking



I know, I wanted the dream to go on as well


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 16, 2008)

I've had wet dreams.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

I've had one or two dreams so far, but nothing too significant yet.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

nope never dreamed of any of yall freaks XD hope i never do XD "jp


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 16, 2008)

A couple of nights ago I dreamed about fighting zombies with Cat Woman.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 17, 2008)

Sometimes...I dream about text. Fucking essays...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

Watching mrchris and Rilvor fight to the death in a large stadium.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> A couple of nights ago I dreamed about fighting zombies with Cat Woman.



That's fucking awesome.

Just had another before I woke about a half hour ago, I was playing SSBB with some people from here. That does count right?


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am sure that I have dreamed about people from the forums. Several of them. 100%sure. Can't be more sure of it. A person dreams about 200 dreams per night, so I know I have.

I just can't remember


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> I am sure that I have dreamed about people from the forums. Several of them. 100%sure. Can't be more sure of it. A person dreams about 200 dreams per night, so I know I have.
> 
> I just can't remember



200 dreams a night!?!? I have nights where I don't even dream once! Either I'm not human or your info is terribly incorrect.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

pheonix said:


> 200 dreams a night!?!? I have nights where I don't even dream once! Either I'm not human or your info is terribly incorrect.




We only remember the dreams that we wake up from, but if we don't wake up when sleeping heavy, we won't remember a thing.

The thing is, that you have about 2 different types of sleep that changes during the night, light sleep and heavy sleep. That's why some can wake up when a needle falls to the floor, while others can sleep even if a bomb drops next to them.

And i THINK it was 200. it was something like that anyway


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> We only remember the dreams that we wake up from, but if we don't wake up when sleeping heavy, we won't remember a thing.
> 
> The thing is, that you have about 2 different types of sleep that changes during the night, light sleep and heavy sleep. That's why some can wake up when a needle falls to the floor, while others can sleep even if a bomb drops next to them.
> 
> And i THINK it was 200. it was something like that anyway



I don't believe it but that's just me.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

I try not to dream, I sleep so little and so lightly I can't really reach a deep sleep.  However, as I am so much older than most of your Im sure I would be considered just an old pervert if I ever did.

Ah the draw back of being a grey muzzle.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 17, 2008)

A couple of nights ago I dreamt I was in Alaska with TundraWolfBlade (currently on a hiatus from the forums) and a few other friends. It was night time and we were in a forest covered in snow. There was a rickety old empty tavern made of wood and we went in and started climbing the stairs. Then we had to run because Jason Vorhees was following us trying to kill us cos it was some sort of Fresher's tradition. We all ran out and had to hide in gorse along dirt paths because loads of people were out with flame torches looking to kill us. Weird.


----------



## StrayTree (Dec 17, 2008)

Not really. I don't know anybody from here. :/


----------



## X (Dec 17, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> we had to run because Jason Vorhees was following us trying to kill us cos it was some sort of Fresher's tradition. We all ran out and had to hide in gorse along dirt paths because loads of people were out with flame torches looking to kill us. Weird.



they were on a furry hunt!!!!1 D:


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 17, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

Who?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

I once dreamt we were furries already and when I looked on FA  there were topics saying "What would you do if you suddenly woke up as a human again?"


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 17, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Who?



I guess you are referring to TundraWolfBlade... He's one of the old members but had to stop using the forums during late summer because of stuff going on. He's awesome, I still keep in contact with him XD
I hope some of the older members still remember him... He's brilliant XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

Nah, I was asking Callum who he dreamt about :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I've had wet dreams.



Pics or it didn't happen...Wait, what? Please don't put photos on...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 17, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...Wait, what? Please don't put photos on...



It was a forum orgy


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 17, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I don't believe it but that's just me.


That's actually true. Brain scans, mah boii. Scientists can tell when you're dreaming if you wear electrodes.
Also, apparently a dream lasts about a second in real life, even though it can seem like hours. Not sure about that one though.

And hey, am I the only one who can change their dreams with a little concentration? I can do that when I really think hard about it. The hard part is staying asleep while thinking..


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 17, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> A couple of nights ago I dreamt I was in Alaska with TundraWolfBlade (currently on a hiatus from the forums) and a few other friends. It was night time and we were in a forest covered in snow. There was a rickety old empty tavern made of wood and we went in and started climbing the stairs. Then we had to run because Jason Vorhees was following us trying to kill us cos it was some sort of Fresher's tradition. We all ran out and had to hide in gorse along dirt paths because loads of people were out with flame torches looking to kill us. Weird.



me: Imma kill you!
you: why?
me: :? tradition.

LOL


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol snowy :3 I'm on YIM if you wanna talk <3


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 20, 2008)

Last night I had a dream in which I had recently moved out on my own and was looking for some paintings to hang on the walls. So I went to some place where they sold copies of paintings and stumbled upon some work by Nylak.. o.o
Just a whole row of paintings done by Nylak.. they were so awesome! Some of them haven't even been actually made, but were in her exact style and I was all "OMG! NYLAK'S WORK GET!!". It was seriously weird. Nylak herself was not in the dream though.. =P


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

I... I actually had a dream about someone. I didnt expect it, but I had a dream about Kyoujin. We were doing... stuff....


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 21, 2008)

You know you spend way too much time online when you start dreaming about people from a furry forum.

But yes, I have. >.>


----------



## Thatch (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I actually had once. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I had a dream about Kyoujin. We were doing...yiff....



EFA


----------

